# "Views"



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

Over what time interval does your forum count the number of "views" of a thread? I've noticed that the number goes up and down. I had thought that the number of views was cumulative, over the duration of the thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes, the forum views are supposed to be cumulative but due to a bug in the software, the count sometimes resets to zero. It doesn't happen in all threads. Just rarely in some.

I will contact EZBoard to find out a status on a fix for the bug.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

It seems that EZ board has not yet licked the "views counter" reset problem. And its occurrence is more than rare. In the new, commercial installers forum, it happens to every thread, and frequently. Four of the six open threads are presently reported to have been viewed a total of two times or fewer. And since three of them have each been open for nearly a month, anyone reading them may be reluctant to compose and post responses since it appears that almost no one would read them if they did.

Lets go find them EZ board guys and smack 'em around!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

I just asked EZBoard about the problem (again) over in the help forum. We'll see if we get a response. The URL to the topic is:

http://login.ezboard.com/fezboardfrm40.showMessage?topicID=7336.topic

*UPDATE*

Here is what the admin said about the problem:

When the "Show Number of Replies" feature is enabled for a forum and a user clicks on a topic but does not add a reply(?), the number in the "Views" column for that topic can even go down. In this way, the number of views for a topic can become inaccurate.

This one will probably exist for a while longer because of it's difficult nature. In short, the fix will require a delicate balance of resources.


----------

